# Snow blower issues...



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

This thing has been great, but performance started falling off late last year and today it won't fling 3" of wet snow. The paddles keep spinning, but the chute keeps clogging. Could it be the paddles are too worn?


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Paddles may worn, or the snow was just wet heavy stuff. If we get the real heavy wet stuff up here my 2 stage will clog constantly.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

smaller 2 stages like that one don't like wet heavy snow. would need closer look at paddles to see if they are worn. if they are, they are not cheap, but a pretty simple swap.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

My Toro did the same. New paddles and scraper and it throws it right into the neighbor's yard


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

BulldogOutlander said:


> smaller 2 stages like that one don't like wet heavy snow. would need closer look at paddles to see if they are worn. if they are, they are not cheap, but a pretty simple swap.


That's a single stage.

It could be the paddles. I think it's more likely the belt is stretched or worn tho so it's slipping a little with the wet, heavy snow and getting clogged. That's only a $20 fix also.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

Baybum said:


> That's a single stage.
> 
> It could be the paddles. I think it's more likely the belt is stretched or worn tho so it's slipping a little with the wet, heavy snow and getting clogged. That's only a $20 fix also.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


by golly you're right.. single stage.. 

is the machine squealing at all? that could be an indication of the belt going. you can get a new belt, paddles, and scraper from your local toro dealer. Make sure to have your model and serial number handy when you go in. that will allow people to narrow down the exact parts you need.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Silly but... spray some cooking spray in the chute for now and see if that helps minimize the clogging.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Absolutely paddles are worn. Got a similar model. Will go thru 12" of snow.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I get mine serviced at Saxton's every three years. The paddles have a wear mark on them and last year I had trouble throwing snow and took it in for my service. They said the paddles are worn out and I got them changed. I'm sure I'll be fine this year.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Even tractor mounted ones don't like heavy wet snow.


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Absolutely paddles are worn. Got a similar model. Will go thru 12" of snow.


Those little toros are badass little machines. 

Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

All the above. Worn paddles and spray Pam or Wd40 on the chute. I had a little Honda like that and it worked it's butt off in wet snow. Gotta take little bites.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Baybum said:


> Those little toros are badass little machines.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


My FIL had given me one that was probably 25 yrs old lol. Still ran great! Ate snow and newspapers.


----------



## Ricky Missum (Jan 10, 2003)

Paddles, scrapper, belt, way cheaper than a new blower, not to hard of a project


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

I should have said that it used to fling 4" of slush like nobody's business, and the belt has been checked & adjusted. 

Guess I better get some new paddles ordered. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

Bought an aftermarket paddle kit with new bolts, nuts, spacers, belt, and scraper off eBay (from a seller with 99% positive reviews) for about half what Toro wanted online. Will report on that once installed. 
Thanks again.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Old Whaler said:


> Bought an aftermarket paddle kit with new bolts, nuts, spacers, belt, and scraper off eBay (from a seller with 99% positive reviews) for about half what Toro wanted online. Will report on that once installed.
> Thanks again.


Should last 2-3 years depending on how abrasive your surface is and how often its used.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

That has to be a southern Michigan snowblower. 😉


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

You may get more, but we get plenty of the white stuff here in the western lower, lake effect and otherwise.  But thanks, because your comment reminds me I was going to report on the parts. 

The aftermarket parts from eBay (seller is called topgearsltd ) fit like a dream, and appear to be no different from the originals. For under $50 my Toro has a new scraper, paddles, and belt. Changed the oil while I had it up on the saw horse platform, too. Didn't take an hour. 
Now it can snow--- or not. I'm good either way.


----------



## CrawlerHarness (Dec 9, 2017)

Nork said:


> That has to be a southern Michigan snowblower. 😉


I was actually thinking the same thing. 

I remember a neighbor here north of Chicago showing me a small snowblower like that a few years back and I just laughed....and told him when it really snows....he is welcome to come over and borrow mine. But only after I have finished my 270' driveway.


----------

